# My new smoker is starting to look  like a smoker!



## bdskelly (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm excited like a little kid today. I recently commissioned Don Williams, owner of Chisholm Trail BBQ Smokers in Joshua TX to build my first stick burner. You guys know that I am an MES guy.  And the Mini is more of a charcoal burner than it is a wood burner... 

So I am jumping in! Anxious to go to the next level. 

I've been traveling a lot and hadn't time to stop by and see the progress.  But today I made the time. 

The project is actually looking like a smoker now!!!  Doors are cut, fire box built (rear of photo) and she's on wheels!  ...But still looks a bit funny without a stack.

Don thinks it will be completed and painted by next weekend!  I can't  wait to toss a brisket on it.

B













IMG_5463.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Nov 7, 2015






And.. Um no. He's not going to install the ball valve on top.  Thats just where I put it down after fiddling with it! 

b


----------



## gary s (Nov 7, 2015)

Hey Cool, and Congrats,, I like the ball valve on top !!!   LOL

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Nov 7, 2015)

That's cool man! I gotta know, who you planning to cook for? That is a lot of grill space.

Reverse flow?


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 7, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> That's cool man! I gotta know, who you planning to cook for? That is a lot of grill space.
> 
> Reverse flow?


I plan on cooking for anyone that shows up. ... Same as very weekend! So drive up! 

No reverse flow.  This is a standard well built, honest smoker. Nothing fancy.  Just well built and functional.

.... But will be painted in Texas Tech colors Black and Red.  GO Raiders LOL  

Couldn't resist. b


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 7, 2015)

Thats great man.

Since you dont like your mini, I will pay the shipping cost to me.  :biggrin:


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 7, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Thats great man.
> 
> Since you dont like your mini, I will pay the shipping cost to me.


Whoa there Adam. I still love my Mini. I just thought I needed a biggie!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 7, 2015)

Awesome. You will love the stick burner.


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 7, 2015)

bmudd14474 said:


> Awesome. You will love the stick burner.


Howdy Brian.

I've been thinking about building one for years. With my schedule it just wasn't going to get done.  I've been looking around for a long time for a good builder here in Texas. Oddly enough I found a great guy only 15 minutes away from my home. Don does great work. 

I'm very excited about getting it home. 

b


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 7, 2015)

gary s said:


> Hey Cool, and Congrats,, I like the ball valve on top !!!   LOL
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary.  Cant wait to fire it up! b


----------



## gary s (Nov 7, 2015)

Yeah  Texas Tech     Pat Mahomes graduated year before last from here in Whitehouse, both my grandsons were a year behind him, heck of an athlete 

Gary


----------



## wild billy (Nov 7, 2015)

Brian that is a sweet  build!  Happy  smokin'!!!


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 7, 2015)

Wild Billy said:


> Brian that is a sweet build! Happy smokin'!!!


Thanks Billy! b


----------



## amlong88 (Nov 8, 2015)

That looks like it's going to be a lot of fun. I still have a want for a stick burner. Way cool!


----------



## seenred (Nov 8, 2015)

That's very cool, Brian...what a great early Christmas present to yourself!  Thumbs Up  Looks like you'll be able to feed a small army with that bad boy!  The only way it'd be better is if you were painting it Crimson and Cream!  :biggrin:  At least you're not doing burnt orange!  :devil:

Congrats no the new rig, B...here's hoping you get years of delicious que out of it!  Looking forward to seeing some qview!

Red


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 8, 2015)

AMLong88 said:


> That looks like it's going to be a lot of fun. I still have a want for a stick burner. Way cool!


Thank you sir! b


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 8, 2015)

SeenRed said:


> That's very cool, Brian...what a great early Christmas present to yourself!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Red!  Yup very excited.  And yes the size is a but overwhelming.  Funny thing is that this is one of Don's smaller units!!! b


----------



## daveomak (Nov 8, 2015)

BRIAN !!!!!!   You ever think you shouldn't have joined the forum ????   HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....


----------



## b-one (Nov 8, 2015)

Looks like we need to plan a road trip time to set up the carpool list! That's going to be quite the smoker when finished congrats!


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> BRIAN !!!!!! You ever think you shouldn't have joined the forum ???? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....


While it is true that my list of cooking equipment has... shall we say "expanded" over the years since I found this wonderful place.... I wouldn't trade my experiences and the relationships for all the hickory wood in the world! 

Now, my overly agreeable wife may think otherwise.... LOL  b


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 8, 2015)

That's gonna be fancy!   You'll love cooking on it, I'm sure.  

I miss using my big stick burner!


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 8, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> That's gonna be fancy! You'll love cooking on it, I'm sure.
> 
> I miss using my big stick burner!


Thanks CB.  It will be fun!


----------



## foamheart (Nov 8, 2015)

You are going to have a load of fun, and you are going to enjoy how Texas BBQ should taste.

So have you scoped a spot next to the road to grab your mesquite? I can see a full outside kitchen w/cooling misters in the future, yep, yep, yep.... You gonna have to start watching for a good used reefer to set out on the porch for soda pops and such...... LOL

There really is a big difference in the taste.

You are going to love it, especially since you've already honed your skills


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 8, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> You are going to have a load of fun, and you are going to enjoy how Texas BBQ should taste.
> 
> So have you scoped a spot next to the road to grab your mesquite? I can see a full outside kitchen w/cooling misters in the future, yep, yep, yep.... You gonna have to start watching for a good used reefer to set out on the porch for soda pops and such...... LOL
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how honed my skills are Brother Kevin. This thing will be like starting all over again!  But looking forward to the learning experience and the check off on my BBQ Bucket List.  

As for that outdoor kitchen... You know me Goldie. I'm a simple man. I'll be just as happy with an igloo cooler and a folding lawn chair.

b


----------



## gary s (Nov 8, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> I'm not sure how honed my skills are Brother Kevin. This thing will be like starting all over again!  But looking forward to the learning experience and the check off on my BBQ Bucket List.
> 
> As for that outdoor kitchen... You know me Goldie. I'm a simple man. I'll be just as happy with an igloo cooler and a folding lawn chair.
> 
> b


I though that was an outdoor kitchen

Gary


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 9, 2015)

gary s said:


> I though that was an outdoor kitchen
> 
> Gary


Absolutely!  Why make a fuss?  This type of cooking is for cheap cuts of meat cooked by fuel you can pick up off the ground!  Simple life. That is why I love it! b


----------



## remsr (Nov 10, 2015)

Wow! Nice I could use one of those for my yearly yard party. I have been smoking  my brisket and butts on my little 22 1/2 WSM a couple weeks in advance then freezing them until party time. Then I smoke the ribs in my MES 40 which was full from top to bottom this year. Everything turns out tasty, tender and jucy but nothing beats fresh out of the smoker. I read a lot about stick burners but never smoked on one.
 I'm sad that here in Minnesota it gets so cold and often my equipment is serroinfed with so much snow that I am unable to get to it, nothing works very well in the cold anyway so I just stop smoking until spring.[emoji]128533[/emoji]


----------



## gary s (Nov 10, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> Absolutely!  Why make a fuss?  This type of cooking is for cheap cuts of meat cooked by fuel you can pick up off the ground!  Simple life. That is why I love it! b


Hey Brian, any new updated pics ?

Gary


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 10, 2015)

gary s said:


> Hey Brian, any new updated pics ?
> 
> Gary


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 10, 2015)

Howdy Gary

Don just sent these photos this morning. She's looking good.  I'll be burning wood on Saturday! b













IMG_5465.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Nov 10, 2015


















IMG_5466.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Nov 10, 2015






GO RED RAIDERS!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 10, 2015)

That's getting kind of sexy looking!

Looking forward to the inaugural burn out!


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 10, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> That's getting kind of sexy looking!
> 
> Looking forward to the inaugural burn out!


I agree CB!


----------



## gary s (Nov 10, 2015)

Nice !!!    Can't wait till Sat. to see it in action

Gary


----------



## joe black (Nov 10, 2015)

Brian,  That thing really looks great.  The stack is for TBS, the ball valve is for everything else.  You will really enjoy stick burning.  Everything's great when you're playing with fire.  BTW, would you consider Tar Heel Blue?????


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 10, 2015)

gary s said:


> Nice !!!    Can't wait till Sat. to see it in action
> 
> Gary


I'll request you to PM me on your seasoning technique ! I know your son builds them out your way.  I'm sure you have the seasoning down!


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 10, 2015)

Joe Black said:


> Brian, That thing really looks great. The stack is for TBS, the ball valve is for everything else. You will really enjoy stick burning. Everything's great when you're playing with fire. BTW, would you consider Tar Heel Blue?????


Thank you Joe.  Yup I think I've got that part down! LOL


----------



## seenred (Nov 11, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> Howdy Gary
> 
> Don just sent these photos this morning. She's looking good.  I'll be burning wood on Saturday! b
> 
> ...


Lookin good B...that's gonna be a real nice rig!  That'll be great for some T-Tech tailgating!

Red


----------



## joe black (Nov 11, 2015)

Looking really good, B.  How big is that monster anyway?


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you Red. I'll be burning the paint off that firebox in just a few days!


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 11, 2015)

Joe Black said:


> Looking really good, B. How big is that monster anyway?


Great question Joe.  I dunno...  I'll have to measure it when I get it home on Saturday. It's one of the smaller units Don makes. I think he used a 150 gallon tank for this one ...?  B


----------



## foamheart (Nov 11, 2015)

So where are you planning to "mount" that bell? "Mount the bell" see what I did there....LOL


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 11, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> So where are you planning to "mount" that bell? "Mount the bell" see what I did there....LOL


GREAT IDEA KEV!!!!!  It' needs a bell!  GO TECH!  Guns Up!!!!



b


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 14, 2015)

Well I dragged Red Raider home this morning after a long chat with Don the builder.  What a great guy!













PB140001.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Nov 14, 2015






I add my own little personal touch to the unit.













PB140003.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Nov 14, 2015






I first spray the entire interior and all the racks of the new smoker with cooking oil.













PB140002.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Nov 14, 2015






Lets light a fire! I'm seasoning "Central Texas Style" with post oak wood. I used a chinning full of charcoal to start the fire. 













PB140004.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Nov 14, 2015






Smells great.  I'll run the smoker between 250 and 325 degrees for a few hours  to get the welding stink out and to bake in all that woody goodness. 

To be continued... b


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 14, 2015)

This is exciting and its not even mine.

Congrats on the new smoker.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 14, 2015)

ROFLMAO, I love the old Skelly oil sign!

Oh and how'd that pull behind the 'vette?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 14, 2015)

Congrats on the new Q toy Brian, that's awesome man !  Thumbs Up


----------



## daveomak (Nov 14, 2015)

You got a picture of the submarine behind the 'vette ???


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 14, 2015)

Looking forward to the first goodness smoked on that beast!

Congrats friend!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 14, 2015)

Do we all get an invite for the maiden voyage?


----------



## foamheart (Nov 14, 2015)

Yo, you don't think he might be PAR-TAKING of any fluids while this so called seasoning is taking place?

But with Skelly ya never know, he might have the Tech Cheerleaders & the Cowgirls there to cheer him on o Victory!!

He's probably going to come back with some wild story about checking temps and looking for hot spots but he won't have any biscuits!


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 14, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> ROFLMAO, I love the old Skelly oil sign!
> 
> Oh and how'd that pull behind the 'vette?


Ummmm.. Yeah, Kev. There might be something that I haven't mentioned before.. ....Got a bit of a problem with Skelly Oil Company memorabilia... But Im getting better! Honest!













IMG_2258.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Nov 14, 2015


















IMG_4192.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Nov 14, 2015


















IMG_4194.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Nov 14, 2015


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 14, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Congrats on the new Q toy Brian, that's awesome man !


Thank you Justin


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 14, 2015)

TJohnson said:


> Do we all get an invite for the maiden voyage?


Todd

You're welcome to join at the table anytime!  And please don't worry. I'm keeping the MES along with the Tube and the 5X8. I'll still be burning plenty of Pit Master Choice! 

b


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 14, 2015)

c farmer said:


> This is exciting and its not even mine.
> 
> Congrats on the new smoker.


Thanks Adam. Had a blast burning it in today.  I think we are going to get along just fine! b


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 14, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> You got a picture of the submarine behind the 'vette ???


LOL  I used the truck Dave.  But it would look funny!


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 14, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Yo, you don't think he might be PAR-TAKING of any fluids while this so called seasoning is taking place?
> 
> But with Skelly ya never know, he might have the Tech Cheerleaders & the Cowgirls there to cheer him on o Victory!!
> 
> He's probably going to come back with some wild story about checking temps and looking for hot spots but he won't have any biscuits!


LOL  No cans of biscuits for hot spot testing.  I was at my grandsons baptism while Raider was burning in.


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 14, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Congrats on the new Q toy Brian, that's awesome man !


Thank you Justin


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 14, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Looking forward to the first goodness smoked on that beast!
> 
> Congrats friend!


Gracias CB!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 14, 2015)

Jees Brian. That thing looks big enough to BBQ a whole steer, not just the brisket!!!!!

Gary


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 14, 2015)

GaryHibbert said:


> Jees Brian. That thing looks big enough to BBQ a whole steer, not just the brisket!!!!!
> 
> Gary


Ha!  Thanks Gary.  But its not that big.  Maybe a whole hog.  But definitely NOT a whole steer! LOL

Thanks for stopping by my post.  b


----------



## foamheart (Nov 14, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> Ha!  Thanks Gary.  But its not that big.  Maybe a whole hog.  But definitely NOT a whole steer! LOL
> 
> Thanks for stopping by my post.  b


A steer..... Like a longhorn? Anyone seen BEVO lately? He's Missing? Lets see a steer.... that's like a beef eunuch, right? Eeeeewwwww!!!


----------



## xray (Nov 15, 2015)

That's a great looking smoker. I hope it gives you a lifetime of smoked deliciousness.

Are you going to start a catering business with that beast?


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 15, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> A steer..... Like a longhorn? Anyone seen BEVO lately? He's Missing? Lets see a steer.... that's like a beef eunuch, right? Eeeeewwwww!!!


[h1]A steer is a bovine which someone before you has already gotten to the giblets. b[/h1]


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 15, 2015)

Xray said:


> That's a great looking smoker. I hope it gives you a lifetime of smoked deliciousness.
> 
> Are you going to start a catering business with that beast?


Thank you Xray.  

No catering business.  But I do feed lots of family folks on Sundays. But this unit is a prime example of how many things in my life get just a wee bit out of hand. 

You think... Well if that sized smoker is good.  Then this bigger sized smoker has got to be better.... Right?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 15, 2015)

You mean a steer has no "Rocky Mountain Oysters" ??????


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 15, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> You mean a steer has no "Rocky Mountain Oysters" ??????



No calf fries either!    :yahoo:


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 15, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> You mean a steer has no "Rocky Mountain Oysters" ??????


Exactly Dave. A Bull which has lost its marbles. LOL













2663_m.jpg



__ bdskelly
__ Nov 15, 2015


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 15, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> No calf fries either!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 21, 2015)

Very nice , Brian . I'm Green with Envy :Looks-Great:

Have fun with her. . .

Stan


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 21, 2015)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Very nice , Brian . I'm Green with Envy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you my friend.  I think this website gave me a virus.  I can't stop buying equipment!  LOL

B


----------



## gary s (Nov 21, 2015)

You are probably way too busy to really break it in.  Better bring it to East Texas so I can do a little smoking on it.

Gary


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 21, 2015)

gary s said:


> You are probably way too busy to really break it in.  Better bring it to East Texas so I can do a little smoking on it.
> 
> Gary



Gary, ol' BD is just south of me a bit, I could go hook on to it and bring it to the farm.  You could meet me there and we could smoke a goat on it!   It's that time of year!


----------



## gary s (Nov 21, 2015)

Long Time since I had Cabrito   Hmmmm

Gary


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 21, 2015)

gary s said:


> You are probably way too busy to really break it in.  Better bring it to East Texas so I can do a little smoking on it.
> 
> Gary


I appreciate your assistance my good friend.  LOL


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm rushing out a putting a look on the hitch!  LOL


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 21, 2015)

image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Nov 21, 2015


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 21, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great ingenuity! LOL


----------

